# How often should I feed my snake during winter?



## zuesowns (May 18, 2009)

Over the past month, he wouldn't eat weekly so I stretched it out to 2 weeks then he started to shed so I didn't feed him because he doesn't eat during that time.

Just wondering how often should I offer food during winter? and if he's in the middle of a shed DURING winter is it a good idea to wait until after he's shed?

it's been 2 weeks without food - still waiting for him to shed as last week he had milky eyes but he still hasn't shed.


----------



## Slytherin (May 18, 2009)

Mine is approaching a shed and I withhold food the moment I notice him going dark/dull and mopey. He doesn't get a feed until after the shed, and boy does he get ravenous!! Snakey is one of the pythons who dont like to eat during a shed, where other people have snakes that will continue to eat.

I will be feeding mine on his regular weekly feed during winter, as I'm keeping the heat up to him. He's young, still growing and I don't want to breed.

I hope this helps.


----------



## kidsheart (May 18, 2009)

just offer him as often as u usually would. its common for them to go off feeding during winter so dont worry to much, he will eat when hes hungry. and theres no reason he cant eat during shed, just alot of snakes choose not to. if your having trouble feeding its probably best to wait untill a day or 2 after he has this shed, they seem to be fairly hungry then


----------



## zuesowns (May 18, 2009)

yeah he should be hungry it's been 2 weeks lol it's just the last time I feed him - he took like 10mins to take it and didn't strike at all just slowly went up and grabed it after a while.

It seemed to me that he wasn't that hungry.

time before that I tried to feed him and he wouldn't eat - I took his hide away and he was salking lol.

it seems like my snake is so placid he hardly strikes at his food. so it's hard to tell when he's not hungry or not interested or something else.


----------



## mysnakesau (May 18, 2009)

Just make sure if you continue to feed him over winter that his heat is working properly. His cool end being room temperature will be much colder now, than it is in summer. Cold snakes with full bellies can end up in trouble.


----------



## Cheyne_Jones (May 18, 2009)

Its really the owners choice how often you feed during winter. Hatchlings should be kept feeding just to ensure they are healthy and gaining weight, but anything over a year old and of good size for its age can go all winter without food if you wish. I dont feed anything over a year old that is in good condition at all between april and september, its a good time to have a break from cleaning and breed up some food items. Thats only what I do, plenty of people feed through winter, its whatever your comfortable with.


----------



## mattooty (May 18, 2009)

My spotted stopped eating about a month ago and I'll offer him food around late august, early september. Try not to stress too much. On the other hand my carpets are still pursuing their vendetta on the local frozen rat population.


----------



## kensai (May 18, 2009)

What type of snake is it? and how old? and what part of Oz are you in?


----------



## zuesowns (May 19, 2009)

george town stimpsons python

just over a year

gold coast.


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 19, 2009)

Are you cooling the snake or keeping the heat on over winter?

All my hatchies and yearlings are kept on 24/7 heat during winter and i continue to feed them weekly.


----------



## zuesowns (May 19, 2009)

yeah he has heat 24/7 set to 27 degrees C and I feed him last night - he took it, he striked pretty fast lol must of been hungry.

so I might keep offering him every 2 weeks and see how he goes over winter. People have told me they eat less during winter or go off food altogether - how long is it safe for my snake to go without food? hes just over a year


----------



## zuesowns (May 19, 2009)

thanks for your help you guys, very helpful.


----------



## Ozzie Python (May 19, 2009)

mate you need to up your temps to around 31-32 on the hot side. your current temps may explain why it is slowing down or reluctant to feed, and wouldn't be helping too much with the digestion.


----------

